# First Time Post....Need a bit of help



## Biggs (May 6, 2004)

Alright, I'm cool with hookin up my audio system and all but It's always been a one sub system. I'm lookin to install a two sub system and need help in choosing the right power amp. Here are the speaker specs.

2 12" 750 WATT RMS Dual Coil 4 ohm Speakers, configured to be connected to a one ohm mono stable amp.

Basically my question is do i max it and go for an amp that can handle 1400+ WATTS or am I going about this the wrong way. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

What exactly is the model of subs we are talking about? Generally, to take advantage of the full power a sub is rated for, you would indeed match the output of the amp with the input of the sub load at the appropriate impedence. As far as the brand of amp + model to look into, what is the goal of your system? Just to sound decent on the street, or some kind of competition? What is your budget?


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Taking into consideration what Cpt Shrap said, look into Hifonics BD series (Brutus) mono amps....Great power and economical price. Best of both worlds. 

Try and chose something in the range of 1200-1500 watts so your speakers see their rated power. The higher end subs can handle more than their "RMS" power as long as the amp is clean and efficient.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

Azgrower said:


> Try and chose something in the range of 1200-1500 watts so your speakers see their rated power. The higher end subs can handle more than their "RMS" power as long as the amp is clean and efficient.


if he doesnt know what he's doing, he shouldnt put more than the recommended RMS wattage on a sub


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

I agree, thats why my recommendation was between 1.2-1.5 kW of power, so his sub would not exveed their RMS limits.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Aside from that, he's got a pair ot 750W per coil subs... that's 4 coils x 750W... they should be able to handle 3000W transients.. but I highly doubt it unless it's got a magnet the size of my head and cost $300-1000 each.


but nonetheless, that's a TON of power and unnecessary for a first-timer system. you're just going to break something with it.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> Aside from that, he's got a pair ot 750W per coil subs... that's 4 coils x 750W...


Hmm, are you sure? I read his post to state that each sub is a 4 ohm DVC that handles 750 watts (so 375 watts each coil). But thats just me.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> Aside from that, he's got a pair ot 750W per coil subs... that's 4 coils x 750W... they should be able to handle 3000W transients.. but I highly doubt it unless it's got a magnet the size of my head and cost $300-1000 each.
> 
> 
> but nonetheless, that's a TON of power and unnecessary for a first-timer system. you're just going to break something with it.


Even if its just 1500 watts total, thats alot of sub. But hey, my first real build was 1500 watts of sub too.... thought I needed it. Boy, was I wrong. Half of that would have been more than enough for a lot less $$$.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

I wonder what subs they are. That'll make a huge diff as well. If they are like some "Crunch Pro" subs, then I would say give them no more than 200 watts, cause that the real output of the "Crunch Pro" 1500 watt amp that its supposed to be paired with.

Really though, quality of sub has a lot to do with hiw far you can push it. But in retrospect....the guys are right....thats alot of power. Heck I have 2 IDQ10, and they are only getting 850 super clean watts via my DLS A3 amp in my Silverado....and I think thats enough (for now at least.) I have been in this game for 13+ years, since high school.


----------

